# GA16DE-T Technical Questions



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello,

Im currently building a "theoretical turbo kit" for the Ga16de, to see what kind of power will be put out on it, and also what kind of cost to expect. The only question i have is, is it beneficial to use 3" piping (downpipe etc) for the GT28RS turbo? Or should it be smaller?

And is the GT28RS turbo the best choice for the GA16DE? I wanna try and put out 250whp or more, with some head work and such. And im having a local company build some forged pistons and stuff for me, so dont say im crazy lol. Anyhow, what are the answers to this?

James, Wes? What yall think?

Thanks!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry don't deal with this kind of question anymore. let me know when the work starts I'll help you then.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

The work will start when i know which is the better turbo, and what size piping to use lol. I have the money to do it already, i just need to make sure of what im buying, and people are telling me different things.

Please help =)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

with turbo, larger piping is never bad.

hotshot uses the GT28RS in their kits.......it's a good turbo.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

GT28RS is a good turbo. For that level of power, I would say it's the best turbo for the GA16.
The HS kit comes with a 2.5" downpipe but if you're looking to get that kind of power I don't see any reason not to start with a 3" DP. 
Obviously with that big of a DP you'd want a 3" cat-back as well.

If you're serious about making that kind of power you'll want to get 50 lb injectors, and also a bigger MAF like the cobra one.
Don't know if the JWT ECU program is available for that combo yet though.

The IC piping on the HS kit is 2" on the hot side, 2 1/2" on the cold side, so that would be a good place to start.

Again if you are serious about this project, I would definately recommend you start with low boost and gradually turn it up. There aren't many people running near that level of power on the GA16( 2 that I know of, myoung and wes) so trying to run that much power w/o all of the kinks worked out could be very bad.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I heard the T28rs will start building boost @ 2500 and full boost around 3200?

3inch from the turbo back id go


----------

